# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Gỏi cá Nhệch Kim Sơn - Ẩm thực Ninh Bình

## Meoluoi9x

Gỏi cá không phải độc quyền chỉ có của ẩm thực xứ mặt trời mọc. Ở việt Nam cũng có rất nhiều món gỏi cá đặc sản thơm ngon. Nếu bạn đã từng biết đến loài cá Nhệch, loại cá thân đen, dài và da trơn, rồi đến khi đã một lần được tận hưởng cái hương vị thơm ngon của gỏi cá ấy trên mảnh đất Kim Sơn, sự ngạc nhiên và tò mò là điều khó tránh. Tuy một số nơi trong tỉnh Ninh Bình cũng giới thiệu món ăn này nhưng gỏi cá nhệch ở Kim Sơn được coi là ngon nhất.

Cứ vào cữ mưa ngâu độ 2 tháng là mùa đi bắt cá nhệch. Cá nhệch cùng họ với lươn nhưng nhệch sống ở nơi nước hơi mặn (nhệch củ) và sống ở nước lợ (nhệch khét). Nhệch củ to ngang, nhệch khét dài. Cá nhệch giống lươn về độ dài, nhưng bề ngang lại giống cá chình. Cá nhệch có con dài hàng mét, con nhỏ 3 - 4 lạng, con to nặng tới cả kilôgam. Cá nhệch trơn và dữ tợn, nên đánh bắt không dễ dàng.



Cá nhệch có thể chế biến được nhiều món như kho, rán, nấu canh chua, om... Nhưng món gỏi cá nhệch là được ưa chuộng nhất. Để chế biến ra món ăn đặc sắc gỏi cá Nhệch này cần một chuỗi nhiều khâu hết sức kì công mà mắt xích lại nằm ở toàn bộ các công đoạn. Một món ăn không bỏ phí bộ phận nào của cá, lại được chế biến công phu để món ăn được mang hương thơm bùi bùi của gạo nếp rang, vị chua thanh thanh của dấm xen vào cái vị cay ấm của gừng với tỏi, ớt, tiêu, sả. Cảm giác rằng mọi hương vị như được người nấu săn đón rất kiên trì, được chưng cất, chắt lọc từ những gì sẵn có và tự nhiên nhất.

Nhệch nguyên liệu dùng làm gỏi phải chọn loại nhệch to (từ 300g đến 400g trở lên) béo, bụng trắng vàng óng, lưng xanh màu đá thẫm. Làm gỏi nhệch thì đòi hỏi sự tỉ mỉ và công phu.



Để món gỏi không bị tanh, sau khi bắt cá về, lấy nước vôi, nước tro, lá tre hóp tuốt sạch chất nhờn trên da. Mổ cá đằng sống lưng như mổ lươn để lọc xương. Thịt cá tươi cắt thành lát có màu hồng giống màu thịt cá quả (cá chuối). Thính được làm bằng gạo nếp rang, giã nhỏ mới có mùi thơm và bùi. Trộn nhanh thịt cá với thính cho thơm thịt. Lấy da cá rán giòn để cuộn với gỏi. Xương cá giã nhuyễn để nấu dấm (có người gọi là nấu chẻo). Món dấm được pha chế với gừng, tỏi, ớt, hạt tiêu và sả băm nhỏ.

Có thể chế biến dấm bằng cách cho thêm mẻ. Dấm phải có màu đỏ sậm, đặc sánh, dậy mùi gia vị, khi tưới dấm vào gói gỏi ăn, không bị chảy ra tay. Khâu pha chế nước chấm cũng quan trọng. Nước chấm gỏi được làm từ nước mắm, gừng tươi, tỏi, ớt, mỳ chính, hạt tiêu. Có người chấm gỏi với mắm tôm cũng rất dậy mùi.



Ăn gỏi nhệch nhất thiết là phải có rau thơm đi cùng. Rau thơm gồm: lá sung, lá đinh lăng, vọng cách, lá mơ lông... Và các loại quả như khế, sung, ớt....Gỏi nhệch có thể ăn cùng với bánh đa vừng. Các loại rau thơm có thể để nguyên lá hoặc thái nhỏ và trộn lẫn với nhau. Đây chính là các loại lá thuốc dân gian tốt cho đường tiêu hóa.

Khi ăn, mỗi người tùy theo khẩu vị để cuốn gỏi. Có người cuốn bằng da cá rán, có người lại cuốn bằng các thứ lá nêu trên. Gỏi cá nhệch ăn rất ngon, thơm và bùi, có mùi vị rất đặc trưng, ăn một lần là nhớ mãi không quên.


Sưu tầm từ Internet

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Tam Cốc – Bích Động – chùa Bái Đính - Hà Nội (1 ngày) - Giá 450.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Tam Coc - Bich Dong - chua Bai Dinh - Ha Noi(1 ngày)- Gia 450.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Ninh Bình liên quan tại *Tour du lịch Ninh Bình* - *Tour du lich Ninh Binh*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Ninh Bình click vào *du lịch Ninh Bình* - *du lich Ninh Binh*

----------


## littlelove

nhìn như con rắn ý

----------


## wildrose

giống con cá nheo quê mih thế

----------

